# Cheap strong clamping quick release skewers besides Dura-ace



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Low cost. (Under $30 for front). Tried KCNC Ti but doesn't seem to tighten well. I think DA is $60.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ultegra?


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

FSA Scatto skewers have pretty strong clamping force, and can be found for that price. I used them to cure a rear wheel slipping problem that a bunch of other skewers couldn't remedy.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

any of the closed cam shimanos are basically the same with different colors and labels


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You won't find them stronger, cheaper, or heavier than these.

VO Quick Release Skewers

Someone mentioned looking at the entire Shimano range, and that would be top choice if you need to have a brand.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

danl1 said:


> You won't find them stronger, cheaper, or heavier than these.
> 
> VO Quick Release Skewers
> 
> Someone mentioned looking at the entire Shimano range, and that would be top choice if you need to have a brand.



^^^ something along those lines. Steel. "internal cam" - as different from the more common, cheaper and less reliable "external cam"


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Strong, light or cheap. Pick 2


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

samh said:


> Low cost. (Under $30 for front). Tried KCNC Ti but doesn't seem to tighten well. I think DA is $60.


I have been using KCNC in stead of my stock DA skewers to save a few grams. I find they clamp adequately well. It's just a matter of getting used to the short lever. 

other skewers i tried and recommend are DA and Fulcrum. Great bite but heavy.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

There is a seller on eBay with front Shimano Dura-ace (7800 or 7900) front's for around $10 in near new condition (I've bought 6, all were 9/10 to 9.5/10). He also has Ultegra (SL darker grey) for a few dollars less. He had some packs of 3 of each going for between $20 and $30.

For a matching rear, it's a little harder. They come up on eBay a bit, but not that often. Maybe a $10 front and then a $60 rear from the LBS ... so $70 for Dura-ace?

I am completely 100% sold on Shimano's internal cam design. I started with Deore on the MTB and 105 on the road, 'upgraded' to Zipp Ti, other Ti, Hope, American Classic ... then decided that actually the internal cam is much better, sold off all the bling ones and got Dura-ace (7700, 7800), Ultegra(6600), XT (760) and XTR (960). I couldn't be happier. Sure, they don't have Ti axles, but I trust Shimano have looked at that and don't think it's worth the risk for such a small weight gain.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

JChasse said:


> FSA Scatto skewers have pretty strong clamping force, and can be found for that price. I used them to cure a rear wheel slipping problem that a bunch of other skewers couldn't remedy.


I will second the FSA Scatto skewers, they are nice and have an internal cam, clamp very well, as well or better than Ultegra 6700 skewers.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The crank brothers split skewers hold very nicely.


----------



## Buddyguy (Jun 4, 2013)

*ebay seller*



StillKeen said:


> There is a seller on eBay with front Shimano Dura-ace (7800 or 7900) front's for around $10 in near new condition (I've bought 6, all were 9/10 to 9.5/10). He also has Ultegra (SL darker grey) for a few dollars less. He had some packs of 3 of each going for between $20 and $30.
> 
> For a matching rear, it's a little harder. They come up on eBay a bit, but not that often. Maybe a $10 front and then a $60 rear from the LBS ... so $70 for Dura-ace?
> 
> I am completely 100% sold on Shimano's internal cam design. I started with Deore on the MTB and 105 on the road, 'upgraded' to Zipp Ti, other Ti, Hope, American Classic ... then decided that actually the internal cam is much better, sold off all the bling ones and got Dura-ace (7700, 7800), Ultegra(6600), XT (760) and XTR (960). I couldn't be happier. Sure, they don't have Ti axles, but I trust Shimano have looked at that and don't think it's worth the risk for such a small weight gain.


is this who you purchase the dura ace skewers from: http://r.ebay.com/ziMyBE?


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Zipp makes a nice inexpensive skewer.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just to second the comment that the absoulute cheapest internal cam Shimano QR works great. Until I can find something "prettier" I'm using a Shimano rear QR that I had laying around that probably came on one of the cheap bikes we've gone through over the years. It's very crudely finished, looks ugly, is probably heavy as all get-out, but works perfectly on my vintage steel frame.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

arkitect said:


> Strong, light or cheap. Pick 2


LOL, yes one is always limited to 2 of the 3 options.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

Boyd Cycling Skewers - Boyd Cycling

The price is right, and I can vouch that these things have great power. I got them with a wheelset and returned a set of KCNC's because the wheels wobbled when they were installed.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't bother with anything but Shimano or Campy/Fulcrum internal cam skewers. They are strong and reliable. Weight can be saved in other places.


----------

